# Will be working in Thailand soon



## Marivic (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello. I am a new member of this forum. Actually, I signed up because I wanted to know more about my future employer. Is anyone here aware of Prima-Dent International? The company's housed at Two*Pacific*Place*142*Sukhumvit*Road***
Klongteoy*Klongtoey**Thailand*10110. And also, can you please give me an idea of a place near the building where I could rent an apartment or room? How would you rate the cost of living monthly in terms of dollars there?

I know, it's such an overly curious first post, but I hope somebody here could enlighten me. Thanks a bunch in advance!**


----------



## soiwalker (Dec 15, 2009)

Marivic said:


> Hello. I am a new member of this forum. Actually, I signed up because I wanted to know more about my future employer. Is anyone here aware of Prima-Dent International? The company's housed at Two*Pacific*Place*142*Sukhumvit*Road***
> Klongteoy*Klongtoey**Thailand*10110. And also, can you please give me an idea of a place near the building where I could rent an apartment or room? How would you rate the cost of living monthly in terms of dollars there?


I believe that the address you mentioned is in my neighborhood (I'm up the street about 10 blocks). If my memory is correct, the building is near Sukhumvit Soi 6 and almost directly opposite the Nana BTS Station. 

I don't personally know of any rentals currently on offer, but there are many in this area that can range from around 10,000 baht ($300) to more than 100,000 baht ($3,000) per month. It is generally a fairly expensive area of the city, where most units proced in say the 10,000 baht range would be more like 6,500 elsewhere. That said, I truly enjoy living in this general area due to the ease of public transport, great dining, convenient shopping and a mulitude of things to do.

Since this appears to be an international/multi-national company, I would think that they would provide housing assistance. You may want to look at websites like "Mr. Room Finder" Bangkok Apartments, Condos and Houses 
The Klongtoey and Wattana listings will be nearest to this business address.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxBob Loblah (Mar 9, 2010)

*ACCOMMODATIONS IN BANGKOK.....with BobLoblah*



soiwalker said:


> I believe that the address you mentioned is in my neighborhood (I'm up the street about 10 blocks). If my memory is correct, the building is near Sukhumvit Soi 6 and almost directly opposite the Nana BTS Station. I don't personally know of any rentals currently on offer, but there are many in this area that can range from around 10,000 baht ($300) to more than 100,000 baht ($3,000) per month. It is generally a fairly expensive area of the city, where most units proced in say the 10,000 baht range would be more like 6,500 elsewhere. That said, I truly enjoy living in this general area due to the ease of public transport, great dining, convenient shopping and a mulitude of things to do.Since this appears to be an international/multi-national company, I would think that they would provide housing assistance. You may want to look at websites like "Mr. Room Finder" Bangkok Apartments, Condos and Houses The Klongtoey and Wattana listings will be nearest to this business address.


09Mar10You can get a lovely 2-bedroom furnished (like a condo ) in the Sukhumvit for 30,00bh( 1000.00) per month.* If you are alone, you can ( with proper references ) get someone else to share.* It's located in the center of everything, near the trains,outdoor eateries, open bars, newspaper stands, and still away from the maddening crowds.* Security is tight toooooooo.Bob Loblah


----------



## Marivic (Mar 9, 2010)

soiwalker said:


> I believe that the address you mentioned is in my neighborhood (I'm up the street about 10 blocks). If my memory is correct, the building is near Sukhumvit Soi 6 and almost directly opposite the Nana BTS Station.
> 
> I don't personally know of any rentals currently on offer, but there are many in this area that can range from around 10,000 baht ($300) to more than 100,000 baht ($3,000) per month. It is generally a fairly expensive area of the city, where most units proced in say the 10,000 baht range would be more like 6,500 elsewhere. That said, I truly enjoy living in this general area due to the ease of public transport, great dining, convenient shopping and a mulitude of things to do.


This have been very helpful. Anyway, I hope we can see each other there. 

Oh, before I forgot, are there Filipino restaurants there? How much is your average expenses for food if you don't mind? Thanks.


----------



## soiwalker (Dec 15, 2009)

Marivic said:


> Oh, before I forgot, are there Filipino restaurants there? How much is your average expenses for food if you don't mind? Thanks.


I've never heard of any Filipino restaurants in this area and since I have worked with serveral people from the Philippines, I would think that I would have heard of such. That said, there could be one around somewhere. 

I really have no idea how much I actually spend on food alone. It will really depend on your likes, dislikes and budget. As I mentioned before, this isn't a 'dirt-cheap' area - as far as Bangkok goes. If you eat in decent restaurants all the time, you'll spend a lot. I find many of the Bangkok restaurants are actually more expensive than in my hometown (U.S.A.). Small street stalls are cheap... 25 baht to 35 baht per serving. 

Frankly, if you're going to be on a tight budget, I'd suggest researching residential areas further away from downtown and just use the excellent BTS /MRT service to get to work. The majority of people who work in this area do just that.


----------



## Marivic (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh thanks for that. I hope I can meet some of your Filipino colleagues when I got there. Hmm, I'll think about the offer from Thailand. Seems like the salary being offered won't let me leave for a month.


----------

